# Hello from East Tennessee!



## Gilli_in_TN (Feb 23, 2016)

I have five packages coming this spring, 10 swarm traps ready to go, and (if they are still there) two trees to cut out and one cut out in the wall of a house. I've been lurking and getting info from here for a while and found the forum to be a wealth of knowledge. Thanks for having me!


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Welcome to the addiction. Looks like you are going to be like me. Go from 0 to 100 in no time. Welcome again.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource from Greene County!


----------



## e-spice (Sep 21, 2013)

Welcome! Just be sure to not get overwhelmed while you're starting out.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck with your bees!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

Welcome. Where in East TN are you? There are several good bee clubs in our area. I am President of the Washington County Beekeepers Association and would like to invite you to come to our next meeting this coming Tuesday, 8 March. We have members from about 9 counties in TN as well as several from SW VA. Also, we will have our annual Beginner's Course on the 24, 25th, and 26th of this month. PM me if you have any questions. -James Wagner


----------

